# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Lage lichaamstemperatuur bij ouderen

## Soccercards

Hallo,

Hoe kan een (zeer) lage lichaamstemperatuur ontstaan bij ouderen. Mijn moeder is al 6 keer in het ziekenhuis opgenomen omdat haar lichaamstemperatuur op zelfs 30 graden zat. Ze eet veel te weinig en drinken waarschijnlijk ook. Iedere opname heeft zij er ook een longontsteking of infectie bij en soms een Delier. Ze begint dan ook heel erg te trillen, waardoor men eerst aan Parkinson of Parkisonisme dacht maar die mening is herzien. Wie weet of er, naast het zich niet goed verzorgen, nog een reden kan zijn? :Confused: 

Groet,
Marcel ten Kortenaar

----------

